# Living in Dongguan



## jritoo (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi,

How is Dongguan city to live in? 
What is the cost of living for two in Dongguan to cover housing, maid, hi-speed wi fi, electricity, water, gas and local transport?
How is the city for an Indian vegetarian?


----------

